# Never mind..



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

I started to start a post for us to show pictures of our selves then lo and behold i saw the samething just a few posts down...

move along, nothing to see here

MODs feel free to lock or remove this if you like.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

ha ha ha - I was just going to give you a link to that one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

As I was going through the other thread I notices we now have gender tags in our name field.

















I blew them up a little so they look pixelated.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> As I was going through the other thread I notices we now have gender tags in our name field.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! I didn't notice that!! Harvey has been busy behind the scenes!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep, he's quite the busy bee.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Hey! I didn't notice that!! Harvey has been busy behind the scenes!


they are kinda small and kinda blend in if you are not looking for them.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Where? I don't see it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Right about...

<--- here. See my 'male' symbol?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep, they are tiny and unobtrusive.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Now when did you do that Harvey?? Cute! I can't keep up with you.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Yep, they are tiny and unobtrusive.


When I first noticed mine, I wasn't sure what it what until I saw it on yours and then I could tell what it was!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ohhh...there it is... Nice touch Harvey!!


----------

